# More Hobbiton herping ?(my first night herp)



## beatlloydy (Nov 17, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to receive an invite to the exclusive Hobbiton Herpers. 
this was to be my first night time foray...have done plenty of night MTB'ing so the dark was not an issue.

As a complete newbie I think I only spotted one or 2 of the extremely common Underwoodisauris Milli. Part of this was extreme nebyness and the other was the headlamp was no where near bright enough....time to order the Princeton Tech extreme.

Anyway, had a great night, walked quite a few k's but the weather was beautiful.
Here are some pics...I have tried to identify as much as possible..where I was not reasonably sure I put unknown ...any corrections/ommission pls let me know

Just ghost over the pics for the names


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are the real herp ones..


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 17, 2009)

Hows your legs mate ??
Nice pics , good to see you got a few species too .


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics, looks like the night was a success. Could the green frog be Litoria phyllochroa?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work on the red naped!! That's not so common.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Nice work on the red naped!! That's not so common.



Thanks Guys...have to restate I didnt actually spot any of the ones photographed...I just happened to be there...perhaps I can pull my weight a bit more next time 



ozziepythons said:


> Great pics, looks like the night was a success. Could the green frog be Litoria phyllochroa?



Yep..thats the one...it was ID'd as that on the night by one of the more experienced herpers...but my memory for latin names is quite bad.



dickyknee said:


> Hows your legs mate ??
> Nice pics , good to see you got a few species too .



Legs are fine...I can walk all night...just climbing up/down gets the old back a but touchy.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Hows your legs mate ??
> .



He's no whinger Brett :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

Your first 2 pics are both Litoria lesururi.. and yes the other is phyllochroa, we also found a few Litoria freycineti as well as an echidna and wouldn't even like to guess how many milii were out last night, I'm too scared to look at the soles of my boots.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> He's no whinger Brett :lol:



I did not whinge to much :lol::lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I did not whinge to much :lol::lol:



You would of this time, we went twice as far......


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You would of this time, we went twice as far......


Same spot?? Let me know when the next one is planned. I'm free as of tomorrow. That is if i'm allowed entry into Hobbiton again.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Same spot?? Let me know when the next one is planned. I'm free as of tomorrow. That is if i'm allowed entry into Hobbiton again.



Yeah im keen to do the "west" one ......


----------

